# First Order



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Made my first order today. Was only going to get one box but there was an exceptional special on 2 boxes of 25 HUHCs, so two boxes was the only option :vs_laugh: Can't wait!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Congratulations. the huhc's are a great smokes


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

superman0234 said:


> Made my first order today. Was only going to get one box but there was an exceptional special on 2 boxes of 25 HUHCs, so two boxes was the only option :vs_laugh: Can't wait!


Great score! You'll probably be happy you got two boxes instead of one. :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

nice choice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the dark-side.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

superman0234 said:


> Made my first order today. Was only going to get one box but there was an exceptional special on 2 boxes of 25 HUHCs, so two boxes was the only option :vs_laugh: Can't wait!


You can post your pics here!:vs_cool:

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...-what-s-your-latest-cuban-cigar-purchase.html


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

I think I saw the same deal and took advantage. Not my first purchase, but my first purchase of HUHC's.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

You're gonna want more lol


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> You're gonna want more lol


My three humidors and wineador are damn near full already! Might be time to upgrade for some more space. Perhaps a CC only wineador to stack atop my current one :wink2:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

superman0234 said:


> My three humidors and wineador are damn near full already! Might be time to upgrade for some more space. Perhaps a CC only wineador to stack atop my current one :wink2:


Lmao if u have the space go for it


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Can’t go wrong with crack sticks! A great smoke at a great price.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

superman0234 said:


> My three humidors and wineador are damn near full already! Might be time to upgrade for some more space. Perhaps a CC only wineador to stack atop my current one :wink2:


I like the way you think!


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Came in yesterday. Both boxes from March 2019. Will have pics up tomorrow when they're out of their deep freeze. Set aside 5 of em in a ziplock with a 65% boveda for some immediate love. Smoked one this afternoon. Very raw, but can definitely see the potential!


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

My only concern is that both boxes were opened. Don't know if this is common or not.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

superman0234 said:


> My only concern is that both boxes were opened. Don't know if this is common or not.


They usually do an inspection before they ship.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Some pics of these tasty little sticks! My only question is, is it alright to leave them in these boxes, or should they be removed?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Check em for critters and mold. Bag em, freeze em, put em away. 

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

not sure if its just the angle/camera but those look exceptionally dark/oily - moreso than any boxes ive had


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Gummy Jones said:


> not sure if its just the angle/camera but those look exceptionally dark/oily - moreso than any boxes ive had


Think it might just be the angle. I'll get a better top down shot later. I still need to check the bottom rows, the top row looked good and I ended up ziplocking and throwing them in the freezer the other day before checking the bottom row :doh:

Currently sitting in the wineador in the boxes they came in. Being new to CCs, not sure if that is optimal or should I remove them totally, or remove the box linings, etc? Any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

superman0234 said:


> My only concern is that both boxes were opened. Don't know if this is common or not.


Good vendors inspect their stock before sending out. Some will allow you to request sealed boxes... but don't plan on complaining about condition if you do that.



superman0234 said:


> Currently sitting in the wineador in the boxes they came in. Being new to CCs, not sure if that is optimal or should I remove them totally, or remove the box linings, etc? Any advice would be most appreciated.


Yes, it's okay to leave them in the boxes.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Gummy Jones said:


> not sure if its just the angle/camera but those look exceptionally dark/oily - moreso than any boxes ive had


Couple more shots

Flash on:









Flash off:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

superman0234 said:


> Some pics of these tasty little sticks! My only question is, is it alright to leave them in these boxes, or should they be removed?


Leave them in the boxes they won't last too long in your humidor they'll be gone before you know it


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Leave them in the boxes they won't last too long in your humidor they'll be gone before you know it


They've gotten the name CRACK STICK for a reason

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> They've gotten the name CRACK STICK for a reason
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


They definitely earned that name lol


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Definitely double bag air tight and freeze 72 hrs. Lay out for a few hours on a towel covered and store. IMO, 65 degrees and 61-62% RH. Box storage if desired, crack the lid a tad. Enjoy, great cigars!


----------

